# Greg Pope leaves Monuments



## TimSE (May 22, 2011)

> Hey Y'all sorry for the lack of contact from us(Monuments) recently a lot of shit has happened in the last couple of months resulting in me stepping down as vocalist for Monuments this is due to various reasons but mainly since John Browne has decided to change the band line up so he can put Monuments in the direction he wants. So I would like to thank all of you who came out to shows,got tee's, and generally enjoyed/supported the music, being in this band has been one of the best musical experiences of my life so I'm going to miss it all(Apart from Mikes stinky A-Hole) it's a real shame as the album has all been tracked! I did post this on the Monuments wall but it was removed.
> 
> 
> 
> 1OVE Greg Pope



 Bad times


----------



## CrushingAnvil (May 22, 2011)

What's/who's that?


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 22, 2011)

Whoa... that begs the question (if true), what different direction does Browne want?

Speculation aside, I have no doubt both artists will continue to have success, just not in the directions they thought a year ago.


----------



## KoenDercksen (May 22, 2011)

That sucks... Curious for their new direction though.


----------



## Breadmonkey (May 22, 2011)

This sucks so bad.

Flew over to London for the LXD show and saw Monuments for the first time. They fucking blew me away and looked like such an awesome cohesive band. Shame to hear about this. Hope everyone succeeds in their individual endeavours.

What does this mean for the album then.....?


----------



## drmosh (May 22, 2011)

I wasn't much of a fan until I saw those guys live and they totally fucking kicked me in the fuck until I shit. Awesome live show, amazing energy.
Hope you find something good Greg Pope!


----------



## chasedowbr00t4l (May 22, 2011)




----------



## Rick (May 22, 2011)

Quite sad.


----------



## The McThief (May 22, 2011)

Does this mean more breakdownz?


----------



## rippedflesh89 (May 22, 2011)

awesome news for me... i really love the music this band makes, but the vocals just killed it for me.... 

im looking forward to hearing what the new vox sound like.. hopefully its more along the lines of meshuggah w/the occasional clean voice...


----------



## anthonyferguson (May 22, 2011)

The McThief said:


> Does this mean more breakdownz?



Fucking hope not.
Sad news. I saw them on the LXD tour, and they absolutely slayed. I really liked the dynamic with two vocalists, and it totally added to the energy and overall experience. I'll be interested to see what happens in the future, but doesn't it seem odd that the change of a lineup appears to be such a small deal?


----------



## matt397 (May 22, 2011)

This sucks, I was looking forward to hearing greg on the album. I am disappoint.


----------



## Cynic (May 22, 2011)

rippedflesh89 said:


> awesome news for me... i really love the music this band makes, but the vocals just killed it for me....
> 
> im looking forward to hearing what the new vox sound like.. hopefully its more along the lines of meshuggah w/the occasional clean voice...



If anything, I would have been happier with Neema leaving.

Come at me.


----------



## SymmetricScars (May 22, 2011)

Cynic said:


> If anything, I would have been happier with Neema leaving.
> 
> Come at me.



I agree 100%.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 22, 2011)

Sucks so much


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 22, 2011)

Sucks :/

Looking forward to Greg's solo stuff again though !


----------



## nojyeloot (May 22, 2011)

SymmetricScars said:


> I agree 100%.


----------



## prh (May 22, 2011)

wow thats a shame, i thought him and neema meshed really well. maybe theyve hired an insane clean singer and are gonna do more karnivool-esque stuff? i know brownes been going nuts over karnivool the past while


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 22, 2011)

Im gonna go ahead and guess that Browne felt like he was pretty much continuing fellsilent, which isnt the direction he wanted to go in, which would explain why he doesnt want two vocalists now.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2011)

PyramidSmasher said:


> Im gonna go ahead and guess that Browne felt like he was pretty much continuing fellsilent, which isnt the direction he wanted to go in, which would explain why he doesnt want two vocalists now.



I don't know what you're basing that on man. From what I gathered this was kinda going to be the second Fellsilent album anyway but obviously they broke up, so Monuments were formed and it was used for that. I don't think any of us can make any judgements based on what Browne may or may not want until a press release is put out.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I don't know what you're basing that on man. From what I gathered this was kinda going to be the second Fellsilent album anyway but obviously they broke up, so Monuments were formed and it was used for that. I don't think any of us can make any judgements based on what Browne may or may not want until a press release is put out.



^^ Exactly what Im saying, he wanted it to be the second fellsilent, but Greg said up there that John is changing the direction of the band.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 22, 2011)

Oh yeah but that could be anything, I mean Monuments is kinda different to Fellsilent anyway. I just think we should wait for a press release before saying things like that. Browne hasn't spoken up yet so it's not fair on him.


----------



## toiletstand (May 22, 2011)

hope it works out for both of them and everyone involved. theyre phenominal musicians.


----------



## PyramidSmasher (May 22, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Oh yeah but that could be anything, I mean Monuments is kinda different to Fellsilent anyway. I just think we should wait for a press release before saying things like that. Browne hasn't spoken up yet so it's not fair on him.



Im just making guesses and shit for the sake of conversation


----------



## Triple7 (May 22, 2011)

Man that really sucks. I am really curious what the new direction will be, and why Greg couldn't be a part of it.


----------



## Cynic (May 23, 2011)

Triple7 said:


> Man that really sucks. I am really curious what the new direction will be, and why Greg couldn't be a part of it.



Greg is a zombie. Bands don't want zombies because it hurts their appeal.


----------



## shadowchild (May 23, 2011)

Bad news...


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2011)

Sorry to bring the band news but Neema is also gone. I think Browne wants a complete change of direction, but I've only heard this as word of mouth so I can't be sure. 

But as far as sounding like Fellsilent goes, everything I've heard sounds absolutely nothing like Fellsilent. I really wish some more of the album tracks were released, I hope those of you who have some of the album may know what I'm on about


----------



## HighGain510 (May 23, 2011)

Wow that really sucks, I love Greg's vocals against the Monuments tracks.  The music is good, so hopefully Browne picks a new vocalist who can handle it.


----------



## Mwoit (May 23, 2011)

Well, this is a bit heartbreaking. I saw them on the LxD tour and they were great. Not to mention, I already had their 3 song demo which I absolutely love!


----------



## Prydogga (May 23, 2011)

Yeah I have been following Monuments closely since the day Admit Defeat was released, and I have always been keeping in contact with what they're up to, so this came completely out of nowhere. Honestly I wanted to cry last night when I heard.

Hopefully Greg and Neema have much luck in future endeavours, and Monuments as a whole can keep going strong.


----------



## ZXIIIT (May 23, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Greg is a zombie. Bands don't want zombies because it hurts their appeal.


----------



## White Cluster (May 23, 2011)

I heard Spencer is leaving Periphery to join Monuments.


----------



## splinter8451 (May 23, 2011)

This will never stop being shitty


----------



## adrock (May 23, 2011)

so, i don't mean to sound like an ass here, and it might be a null point since both of the vocalist might be gone now. but which one of the vocalist was the one with the REALLY screechy vocals, long curly hair? was that greg?


----------



## Mwoit (May 23, 2011)

That was Neema.


----------



## Winspear (May 23, 2011)

^Neema 
Edit: Shoulda refreshed the page from ten minutes ago haha!


----------



## right_to_rage (May 23, 2011)

I thought Greg was the better vocalist of the two but thats just me. This still sucks anyways.


----------



## zuzek (May 23, 2011)

Fucking shame. Loved the dynamic side Greg & Neema brought to this band. They seemed to feed off eachother which made such an impact on the band's energy.

That said, an update from the band themselves would be really cool. Would suck if fans have to hear from each other and all kinds of dodgy rumours what's going on.


----------



## Jogeta (May 23, 2011)

but they are both so good!
i saw them on the LXD tour and they sounded great and gave on a really energetic vibe!

if Browne has managed to find people even better and more suited to Monuments than Greg and Neema then i doubt they came from this planet!!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2011)

Cynic said:


> Greg is a zombie. Bands don't want zombies because it hurts their appeal.



Rob Zombie?


----------



## Mexi (May 23, 2011)

so did browne kick greg/neema out then? or did they just not like the "new" direction that browne seems to want to take the band in? perhaps the band should make some official statement about these creative differences to keep the rumors and hearsay to a minimum.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 23, 2011)

I believe they are planning a press release soon.


----------



## Swippity Swappity (May 23, 2011)

That is really a pity, but I'm excited to see what Browne has planned. He is such an amazing musician.


----------



## Hallic (May 23, 2011)

And the apocalypse has started 








I was Sad when Fellsilent died and then when monuments was build i was super excited. Monuments CD was the one cd i was looking forward to. like BIGTIME i really liked the direction they got sofar..


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 23, 2011)

As much as this sucks in some ways, remember that having the balls to do these decisions is what makesbands grow and evolve and become what they should be. It's all for the music. i am looking forwards to seeing whatever it is that they end up getting in there.

I can imagine more singing, maybe even more different singers with more different roles, maybe only one singer after all, who knows.

Hell, i would love it if they went all instrumental, just so i could bask in the glory of their sweet riffage


----------



## DLG (May 23, 2011)

I heard that Mikee Goodman and Justin Hill from Sikth are joining.


----------



## Gothberg (May 23, 2011)

maybe, just maybe, browne wants to go in a textures-way? if that's the case, well obvisoulsy they needed a vocalist change.


----------



## gordonbombay (May 24, 2011)

I don't post much, but I feel the need. This sucks. Only because I will have to wait longer to hear the music. I don't really care about vocals. I'm dying to hear a studio version of Doxa. Hopefully we get some form of statement from the band soon.


----------



## Prydogga (May 24, 2011)

Gothberg said:


> maybe, just maybe, browne wants to go in a textures-way? if that's the case, well obvisoulsy they needed a vocalist change.



I don't think he is at all, his material isn't Textures-like at all. And I don't know about that, Greg can pretty much do anything.


----------



## Wookieslayer (May 24, 2011)

Greg is the man... want to hear what he does and really curious to see what Monuments does now.

Been listening to Felsilent last few days ironically...


----------



## leandroab (May 24, 2011)

Well, this all sucks some cock...


----------



## Prydogga (May 24, 2011)

Wookieslayer said:


> Greg is the man... want to hear what he does



Hopefully the bonus track for the Friend For A Foe EP.


----------



## gordonbombay (May 24, 2011)

From their Facebook


> Hi guys,
> 
> Due to recent speculation and activity behind the scenes in Monuments we feel it's time we gave you all an update as to what&#8217;s been happening. Thanks for your patience. Unfortunately after much deliberation we are sad to announce that due to an internal difference of where to take the band, Greg & Neema are no longer a part of Monuments. It's a decision that no one wanted to make but it is something that is in the best interest of all parties concerned. We&#8217;d like to wish Greg & Neema the best of luck for their future endeavours and to thank them for their collaborations to this point.
> 
> ...



Looks like we have another 2 years of waiting on our hands. By that point the new periphery will be out and the scene will probably have moved on.


----------



## zuzek (May 24, 2011)

Shame really, but these decisions are never easy I suppose. Hope it's not going to be too long a wait, but it's definitely going to be around a year to find a new vocalist, record and press. Hope this works out for them as it seems like a bold move on Monuments part. Just hope they do the right thing and credit Greg and Neema when they get around to releasing the CD. Seems weird to release the material with new vocalists when G&N have been such an integral part of the sound.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

I'm sure they'll find a vocalist soon, they're well known so no doubt they'll get a lot of people wanting to join. I just hope they find someone unique sounding. Neema and Greg have really cool voices. A generic sort of vocalist would be kinda pointless over such incredible music. They'd be better off being instrumental in that case.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

Neema isn't in the band either? I thought he and Browne were the core members, guess it's just Browne now


----------



## Fred (May 24, 2011)

Scar Symmetry said:


> Neema isn't in the band either? I thought he and Browne were the core members, guess it's just Browne now



Neema just posted this in the comments on the Facebook announcement:



> Ok the 2nd time i post this...About an hour ago i tried to call browne, he was 'Busy' and said he'd call me back, instead of callin me back he posts this! x



Bizarre! Nothing to do with me whatsoever, so I'm not even going to begin to cast aspersions or otherwise get involved, but I will say I'm disappointed purely because I loved the vibe that Greg and Neema brought to the band, and because this will inevitably delay the album's release still further.

Anyway, I look forward to hearing whatever does eventually come of this - love the demo tracks and they were incredible live, so I'm sure whatever happens will be worth a listen!


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 24, 2011)

Very bizarre indeed, the plot thickens...


----------



## DLG (May 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> I'm sure they'll find a vocalist soon, they're well known so no doubt they'll get a lot of people wanting to join. I just hope they find someone unique sounding. Neema and Greg have really cool voices. A generic sort of vocalist would be kinda pointless over such incredible music. They'd be better off being instrumental in that case.



this might be easier said than done. remember sikth originally was looking for a new vocalist when the singers left, and then just decided to call it quits? Hope it doesn't happen here, but just saying, finding a super awesome non-generic vocalist is pretty hard these days. Even when Sikth finally broke up and Pin started Aliases it took forever for him to find a singer, and then he finally found his dude in France not the UK.


----------



## chimp_spanner (May 24, 2011)

And Jay is a fucking monster btw. Sorry, not related. I just love that guy. A little bit too much.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

DLG said:


> this might be easier said than done. remember sikth originally was looking for a new vocalist when the singers left, and then just decided to call it quits? Hope it doesn't happen here, but just saying, finding a super awesome non-generic vocalist is pretty hard these days. Even when Sikth finally broke up and Pin started Aliases it took forever for him to find a singer, and then he finally found his dude in France not the UK.



True, but Mikee Goodman is a really unique singer. There aren't many people who could pull off half the shit he did. Very big shoes to fill. Not that Neema and Greg aren't unique singers in their own right, but Mikee was really an oddball vocalist (in a good way).


----------



## TimSE (May 24, 2011)

Well im playing a show with Monuments in a few weeks. im sure myself and everyone there will be asking the same questions


----------



## DLG (May 24, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> And Jay is a fucking monster btw. Sorry, not related. I just love that guy. A little bit too much.



from the little I've heard, he sounds pretty excellent. You lucky bastards got to hear more songs, curse you all men!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 24, 2011)

Aliases are sick. Their material totally wasn't what I expected. Think people will be surprised at how un-Sikthesque it is.

But I digress.


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 24, 2011)

Hopefully they don't decide to re-record everything. Are the vocals tracked? It would be awesome if they just released it with the old vocalists (if they could get their permission obviously).

Oh well. Hopefully this gets released eventually. I love Browne's style of riffing


----------



## Hallic (May 25, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Hopefully they don't decide to re-record everything. Are the vocals tracked? It would be awesome if they just released it with the old vocalists (if they could get their permission obviously).
> 
> Oh well. Hopefully this gets released eventually. I love Browne's style of riffing



I really hope that as well. Because the vocalist combo they had is really one that's very hard to top.

If they get new vocalist or vocalits. i do hope they release a album with the orginal vocals(at least a digital version or something).


----------



## meisterjager (May 25, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> And Jay is a fucking monster btw. Sorry, not related. I just love that guy. A little bit too much.


 
We have a love triangle on our hands, boss..

He's fucking.. in London. Tomorrow. I just wanna cuddle him a bit.


----------



## loktide (May 25, 2011)

that's bitter


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 25, 2011)

ive honestly never made it through a whole song of this band. love the music, but the vocals just werent my thing. this may be a sad thread for everyone else, but maybe now with a new singer ill actually enjoy the record when it comes out. so good news for me.


----------



## The Beard (May 25, 2011)

It's sad that both singers left, but on the other hand i'm really hoping they find a vocalist or vocalists that have a different style than Greg and Neema. I always found myself stopping the songs whenever the vocals came in


----------



## Hallic (May 29, 2011)

There was definitely something going on. 

The album was meant to be with neeema and greg. if brown wanted to go into another direction he would have at least finished this album up before booting the 2.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 29, 2011)

It's a mystery!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2011)

And it probably always will be. It's a personal matter between them. They've told us everything we need to know.


----------



## Ninetyfour (May 29, 2011)

Get Casey Sabol on it.


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 29, 2011)

EDIT


----------



## Ninetyfour (May 29, 2011)

I'm kidding, I loved Greg's vocals ;_;

/forgets to insert trollface.png


----------



## Hallic (May 29, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> I'm kidding, I loved Greg's vocals ;_;
> 
> /forgets to insert trollface.png



I really think they matured when compering with the recording of Fellsilent


----------



## Ninetyfour (May 29, 2011)

Definitely. I mean, both bands are/were excellent and held well together by Browne, he's an excellent guitarist. With his talent, Monuments will certainly be heading in a bigger and better direction now.


----------



## brutalwizard (May 29, 2011)

SO the albums the same. but new vocals.

either were going to get some similar vocals, something drastically crazy the sense of sing rap speaking, straight periphery vocals, or grumpy screams mcpants.

i guess tourings more cost effective, if you can get one guy to do there job for half the burrito intake.


----------



## shredguitar7 (May 29, 2011)

Ninetyfour said:


> Get Casey Sabol on it.


 
i second this


----------



## Mattayus (May 29, 2011)

Spoke to Browne about this. He said Pope left because he found out he was actually THE Pope.

As for new musical direction? Crabcore.


----------



## Greg Pope (May 30, 2011)

Shit guys! I haven't been on here in a while!! Yeah I didn't want to leave Monuments but it was the best choice in the long run! this was essentially down to John Browne he had a lot of issues with various things and people in the band and wasn't until he got back off the Periphery tour he made his true feelings heard this however could of been done in a more professional way and for that reason I had to step down.


----------



## Prydogga (May 30, 2011)

I have many things I could say about what Browne did, but I won't. it sucks to see such a talented musician without a band, Greg. Good luck to you.


----------



## Ninetyfour (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear he did it as brutal as that, I wish you good luck in the future though!


----------



## matt397 (May 30, 2011)

Greg Pope said:


> Shit guys! I haven't been on here in a while!! Yeah I didn't want to leave Monuments but it was the best choice in the long run! this was essentially down to John Browne he had a lot of issues with various things and people in the band and wasn't until he got back off the Periphery tour he made his true feelings heard this however could of been done in a more professional way and for that reason I had to step down.



Well that's......really fucking retarded. I was really looking forward to hearing you an Neema on this album. I've been blasting "bite the curb" for god knows how long and Harvey Wallbanger with Neema's voc's is just off the hook so I've been really looking forward to a dedicated project with both you guys in it. 
You an Neema should hook up with Pual Ortiz an get a band going together with him


----------



## TimSE (May 30, 2011)

Bit gash but im sure you'l find something that works out just as well (to say the least!)


----------



## MerlinTKD (May 30, 2011)

Sorry to hear, but glad you stuck to your guns. It took me a _loooooong_ time to understand that people can be good people, great musicians, and still not work in a band setting. Only band I ever quit was like that... a situation that could have gone on, but we were better off in other projects than together. Haven't regretted a day since.

I'm looking forward to what Browne does, and looking forward to what's next for the Pope!


----------



## John_Strychnine (May 31, 2011)

You know i feel like i should chime in here as i think this situation has gone kind of out of hand. I think i've been portrayed as a criminal with this so i feel like i should make myself clear when i say that this is a matter that should be dealt with by the band members only and not the entirety of our public facebooks or forums. 

This descision wasn't made for a differnet direction in the band, or was it made to make enemies, i think Greg's update is kinda jaded, and he knows how i feel about it, because i made it clear to him. 

I don't want to go into details of everything, i just want you guys to understand that you can be working with some of the best musicians you know , some of your best friends, people you have known for years....but every man has his breaking point.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (May 31, 2011)

OoooOoo shits gonna go down, I forgot we have John and the Pope-ster. But honestly they are both super nice guys and we should stop flinging shit making things worse 

Also why does every awesome project like FellSilent and now Monuments have to die so fast


----------



## wannabguitarist (May 31, 2011)

Outside of the his Soundclick, Friend for a Foe demos, and the few Monuments songs released does anyone else know of any other material Greg has? Just curious.

Also: there's a version of Harvey Wallbanger with Neema's vocals over it? WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!?!


----------



## vampiregenocide (May 31, 2011)

I was kinda hoping John would speak up, seen a lot of shit being said and it's unfair when you haven't said your side. This whole thing seems pretty messy and unfortunate, I hope you can all resolve your differences regardless of whether you're in a band or not. I love Monuments, one of my favourite bands and I'm just glad you're still active. I know people will back your projects up whatever happens.


----------



## MF_Kitten (May 31, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Well that's......really fucking retarded. I was really looking forward to hearing you an Neema on this album. I've been blasting "bite the curb" for god knows how long and Harvey Wallbanger with Neema's voc's is just off the hook so I've been really looking forward to a dedicated project with both you guys in it.
> You an Neema should hook up with Pual Ortiz an get a band going together with him



STOP... STOP TALKING. REWIND!

Wallbanger with Neema vocals?!

FUCK ME!

WHERE can i hear this sexual monstrosity?!


----------



## matt397 (May 31, 2011)

wannabguitarist said:


> Outside of the his Soundclick, Friend for a Foe demos, and the few Monuments songs released does anyone else know of any other material Greg has? Just curious.
> 
> Also: there's a version of Harvey Wallbanger with Neema's vocals over it? WHERE CAN I FIND THIS!?!





MF_Kitten said:


> STOP... STOP TALKING. REWIND!
> 
> Wallbanger with Neema vocals?!
> 
> ...



Harvey Wallbanger feat. Neema from Monuments

Sup ?


----------



## Rook (May 31, 2011)

From what I understand, it's a little deeper than just falling out with vocalists and musical direction, I believe from Browne's point of view there's a bigger picture following his recent exploits with Periphery.

We'll see eh? Bit of a shame about Monuments, but I totally understand the whole thing about good musicians not working in bands, I've seen it before and even experienced it myself 

EDIT: Glazed over John's above post somehow, lol, there it is haha. I think I know what's going on, it sucks about Monuments but these things do happen. I don't think anybody can take sides


----------



## Dan (May 31, 2011)

John_Strychnine said:


> You know i feel like i should chime in here as i think this situation has gone kind of out of hand. I think i've been portrayed as a criminal with this so i feel like i should make myself clear when i say that this is a matter that should be dealt with by the band members only and not the entirety of our public facebooks or forums.
> 
> This descision wasn't made for a differnet direction in the band, or was it made to make enemies, i think Greg's update is kinda jaded, and he knows how i feel about it, because i made it clear to him.
> 
> I don't want to go into details of everything, i just want you guys to understand that you can be working with some of the best musicians you know , some of your best friends, people you have known for years....but every man has his breaking point.



Take heed peoples. The Browne has spoken.

Lets just wait and see what happens here, Gregs a good vocalist and im sure he will find something soon enough, John's a super talented musician, and the pair of them are fully decent guys. 

There will something new for all you fanbois to whack off over soon enough im sure of it.


----------



## Greg Pope (Jun 1, 2011)

John_Strychnine said:


> You know i feel like i should chime in here as i think this situation has gone kind of out of hand. I think i've been portrayed as a criminal with this so i feel like i should make myself clear when i say that this is a matter that should be dealt with by the band members only and not the entirety of our public facebooks or forums.
> 
> This descision wasn't made for a differnet direction in the band, or was it made to make enemies, i think Greg's update is kinda jaded, and he knows how i feel about it, because i made it clear to him.
> 
> I don't want to go into details of everything, i just want you guys to understand that you can be working with some of the best musicians you know , some of your best friends, people you have known for years....but every man has his breaking point.



Dude good to hear from you!, again Browne I wish the very best for you and Monuments in the future I really do 

In no way am I portraying you as "Criminal" just what happened nothing more nothing less and by Jaded you mean what happened then I guess I am, I'm not going to tell people BS just to make you feel better about yourself, I understand you had to make some tough decisions it just all could have been dealt with better that's all and I stress there is know bitterness at my end.

All the best


Please now close this Thread thank you.


----------



## Hallic (Jun 1, 2011)

pffff. Yeah both voxes as john have great talent. But still, im pessimistisch, because when fellsilent broke up it got topped by monuments. When was really great, but somehow i don't see something new being greated whats going to top current states


----------



## Ralyks (Jun 1, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Harvey Wallbanger feat. Neema from Monuments
> 
> Sup ?



Ok, I really want to hear Neema + Ortiz now


----------



## HighGain510 (Jun 1, 2011)

Thought I had posted earlier but this news, regardless of how it went down, saddens me greatly.


----------



## Prydogga (Jun 3, 2011)

In case anyone hasn't seen this (I only just came across this, I only knew of his soundclick from last year when The Best Day was posted.)

Greg Pope's sounds on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

Really good music here, much more progressive Textures/Karnivool feeling stuff here.


----------



## Zei (Jun 3, 2011)

Aww... that sucks! Monuments were... monumental (lol)


----------

